# non-alcoholic beer



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have just recently cut way back on my alcohol consumption and have tried a few n/a beers and was wondering if there were any out there that were better than others, with more flavor (instead of stale, flat beer taste). Would even prefer dark types. :al


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a family friend who is a medical professional and constantly on call so when we entertain we always have a non-alcoholic beer on hand for him as that is his preference at parties. His non-alcoholic beer of choice is O'Douls which I have only sampled once and don't really remember anything about so it wasn't particularly good or bad. I think it does have something like a .5% alcohol content so it is marketed as and is practicly non-alcoholic. There is now an amber version which I have not tasted but have seen in stores.

Edit: found this page reviewing na beers, might be of interest to you.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Clausthaler is OK.


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

Two halfs of Ordinary at lunchtime and I'm anybody's, so I often drank non alcoholic beer if invited for 'a pie & a pint'. I found Kaliber infinitely preferable to fizzy sugar water, or anything containing large amounts of sugar. Now the best I can hope for is that a fast food restaurant will offer tea or coffee that I can gag down—I have taken to bringing my own if I know the caffeine is below standard, and have yet to receive an objection. I take this to be an admission of guilt on the part of the accused. Sugar's highest self-actualization is to be fermented into alcohol or maduro tobacco. Let it be so. Amen.

If anybody here has recently drunk Nukie Brown in both its UK and US incarnations, I would appreciate a thread that discussed your opinions on differences/similarities. When I found places around where I now live where the amber nectar was available, several years had passed since I had drunk the brew on its home turf, so my memory may have deceived me. So no comment at this time.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Here in Iraq we sometimes get Near beer in the DFAC. So far I prefer Becks over the other brands they have. The funny thing is I liked it better in the can from the DFAC than the bottle from the PX. Maybe just because it was much colder. I prefer Bitburger Drive over this but Bit is amn acquired taste in the first place. Whatever you choose it needs to be ice cold to cut through the added malty flavors neer beer has IMHO.

T


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Don't know about the US... in the UK definitions are as such:
<0.5% Low Alcohol beer
<0.05% Alcohol free beer

However, personally I think alcohol free beer will always taste minging, as the alcoholic bite of a beer is part of the taste. Like coffee without caffeine.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Brothers I will try a few more. I have also been drinking more tea's in the evening. I may just have to stick with regular beer and learn to drink like a responsible adult. Or get a bottle of scotch and just have one glass with a cigar instead of beer all day.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

While I can't think of the brand, one of the German distillers makes a non-alcoholic beer. I've bought it for my brother-inlaw and he said it was pretty good.

So look for a beer-bellied German man holding a beer on the label.:al


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

question is why would you drink a non -a beer? thats like drinking decaf coffee
why bother

I don't drink beer but on rare occasions anyway


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> Thanks for the info. Brothers I will try a few more. I have also been drinking more tea's in the evening. I may just have to stick with regular beer and learn to drink like a responsible adult. Or get a bottle of scotch and just have one glass with a cigar instead of beer all day.


Good old water... Drink all you want...


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Beer without the alcohol... coffee without the caffeine... sex without the spanking... Whats the point?

Seriously though, give Saint Pauli N.A. a try. It's the best N.A. beer I've had so far.

Dmntd

p.s. Spanking may be replaced with rope YMMV.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I can't drink plain water with a cigar but I can drink ice cold club soda, SPrudel, Aqua frizzante, etc. But if you really need something other than Alcohol to drink but want more flavor I would recommend Root beer or Cream Soda. Some also like Dr. Pepper with a cigar. THough I love the soda I can't stand it with a cigar???

T


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> I can't drink plain water with a cigar but I can drink ice cold club soda, SPrudel, Aqua frizzante, etc. But if you really need something other than Alcohol to drink but want more flavor I would recommend Root beer or Cream Soda. Some also like Dr. Pepper with a cigar. THough I love the soda I can't stand it with a cigar???
> 
> T


Hmmm, Dr Pepper and a stogie. I like how that sounds. Thanks for the tip.
As far as the NA beers, I'm in the same boat with the "Why Bother" crowd. I could probrably think of a bunch of other non alcholic drinks that I would enjoy much more than Beer-Not. Just my :2


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

In the "light" beer category Sam Adams Light is supposed to be good. :2


----------

